# quotes from international shipping



## woolfchans (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi All,

We are a family of 3 moving to Sydney in May 2013. 

Can anyone advise when they started requesting quotes from international shippers to move their belongings. I was thinking we could start this in Jan but is that too soon? Is 4 mths to sort it all out enough time?

Also if anyone has any recommendations for companies that ship from New York to Sydney.


----------

